# Pocket screws



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

So I drilled 500 pocket screws today with a kerg jig, and I'm really looking for something way faster, what are you guys using, I'm looking for something under $1500


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

What are you making?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

For what?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> So I drilled 500 pocket screws today with a kerg jig, and I'm really looking for something way faster, what are you guys using, I'm looking for something under $1500


When you say Kreg jig are you talking jig and drill or a Foreman?

I use a Foreman and it serves me well. I know I've done more than 1000 holes a day on it.

Kreg has a new model, more plastic. I know one person who has it, so far he likes it.

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I thought pocket screws were awesome for a month. Can't remember what I did with the set up I bought now.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I thought pocket screws were awesome for a month. Can't remember what I did with the set up I bought now.


I lived 99% of my career pocket screw-less.

Now I think they're kinda awesome.

I want to pocket screw.....lots.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm making a butt load of Closet organizers, I got the plastic one just for this and like the idea so I'm willing to actually invest in a good set up


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> I lived 99% of my career pocket screw-less.
> 
> Now I think they're kinda awesome.
> 
> I want to pocket screw.....lots.


They are slow and expensive when you add in screws.

Even with a castle machine.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> I'm making a butt load of Closet organizers, I got the plastic one just for this and like the idea so I'm willing to actually invest in a good set up


Runners with pin holes let's you have unlimited adjustability.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

This is the one


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Runners with pin holes let's you have unlimited adjustability.



I'll have to get some pics of what's going on.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

But long story short, I don't want them to move because it's a rental, and the less stuff can do the less they will mess up. I'm thinking about screwing all the shelves in the cabinets too


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Just checked out The Foreman.

That is exactly what I was looking for.

Seems well worth it, even if you're going to drive only a thousand screws a month.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Get this one;

http://www.amazon.com/Kreg-DB110-4-...8&qid=1409105448&sr=1-1&keywords=kreg+foreman

By the way your out of your ******* mind drilling that many holes with that jig. I have a similar one I added dust collection to.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

This is the new Foreman;

http://www.amazon.com/Kreg-DB210-Fo...UTF8&qid=1409106041&sr=1-39&keywords=kreg+jig

Tom


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Just checked out The Foreman. That is exactly what I was looking for. Seems well worth it, even if you're going to drive only a thousand screws a month.


I was just watching that video, I wish it was less plastic


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> Get this one; http://www.amazon.com/Kreg-DB110-4-Horsepower-Electric-Semi-Automatic/dp/B000BKICXG/ref=sr_1_1?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1409105448&sr=1-1&keywords=kreg+foreman By the way your out of your ******* mind drilling that many holes with that jig. I have a similar one I added dust collection to. Tom


That's more what I was looking for when I found the foreman


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> I was just watching that video, I wish it was less plastic


Get the original then (link 4 posts above). 

Tom


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> Get the original then (link 3 posts above). Tom


I hadn't gotten that far :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Buy a keg of 1-1/4" screws right away (5000 count box now instead of a small keg).

Tom


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

They are already done, I did them today, I just like the idea of using them more. 

I've spent the last 2 years and 130k doing this house. I've done 99% of the work myself besides mechanicals. I'm putting closet organizers in and haven't half assed anything yet, so I'm not starting now.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Try to break it after it dries, won't break on the glue joint, attach it to a box and it will never come apart.


Seems a lot of people have been wasting a lot of time with joinery over the years when all they needed was glue and clamps.

And that is not meant to be a sarcastic statement...believe it or not.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Robie said:


> Seems a lot of people have been wasting a lot of time with joinery over the years when all they needed was glue and clamps.
> 
> And that is not meant to be a sarcastic statement...believe it or not.


Try it. The screw is nothing but a clamp, a biscuit or domino is nothing but an alignment aid.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> They are already done, I did them today, I just like the idea of using them more.
> 
> I've spent the last 2 years and 130k doing this house. I've done 99% of the work myself besides mechanicals. I'm putting closet organizers in and haven't half assed anything yet, so I'm not starting now.



Because the giant plastic pocket hole plugs are high class.

The right cap over the screw head is almost impossible to see.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Those end tables I'm building will have a few screws in it. To hold down the top and to hold the wood rails for the drawers. Otherwise joinery holds it together. Glue only keeps it there. I could use wooden pins and it would still last decades.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Because the giant plastic pocket hole plugs are high class. The right cap over the screw head is almost impossible to see.


Good thing you'll only see them if you shove your head between the shelves and rotate 180°. 

On top of that I'm using wood ones :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Those end tables I'm building will have a few screws in it. To hold down the top and to hold the wood rails for the drawers. Otherwise joinery holds it together. Glue only keeps it there. I could use wooden pins and it would still last decades.



Furniture is not a FF. 

I just made doors, through tenons and pins. No glue. 

I could have used two wedges instead of pins. 

99% use two dowls and glue.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> Good thing you'll only see them if you shove your head between the shelves and rotate 180°.
> 
> On top of that I'm using wood ones :thumbsup:



So you did waste a bunch of time for no reason.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

99.9% of the time the screw holes can't be seen unless you are looking for them, there is no real reason to look for them. The other .1% of the time there is a mirror that could reflect the backside of the FF and you would see them. In that case I use dowels.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Furniture is not a FF.
> 
> I just made doors, through tenons and pins. No glue.
> 
> ...


Why two wedges? I use to just put a slot in the tenon and jamb a wedge in it. Do you do it on both sides of the tenon?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Why two wedges? I use to just put a slot in the tenon and jamb a wedge in it. Do you do it on both sides of the tenon?



Looks, two looks better then one in a long tenon.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> So you did waste a bunch of time for no reason.


If I face screwed them through the side I'd still have to pre drill them. On top of that I would have to make sure they were all perfectly placed seeing you would see them, so I'm not sure how I waisted a bunch of time. On top of that you should probably get a hobby or something, I personally don't give a flying sh¡t about what you think of pocket screws. I was asking what the guys who use them are using. You're not using them so fvck off.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> If I face screwed them through the side I'd still have to pre drill them. On top of that I would have to make sure they were all perfectly placed seeing you would see them, so I'm not sure how I waisted a bunch of time. On top of that you should probably get a hobby or something, I personally don't give a flying sh¡t about what you think of pocket screws. I was asking what the guys who use them are using. You're not using them so fvck off.



Nancy.

It's wasted, not waisted.

I used to, they were a waste. You asked, I told. 

Suck it up.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Robie said:


> I just bought 1000 #2 coarse regular 1 1/4" from Amazon for $24.97...free shipping. Any place cheaper?





Leo G said:


> 5000 = .0165 cents/screw
> 1000 = .0185 cents/screw
> 
> Not a hell of a lot of savings there.


CSH. $13/1000 or $11/1000 case price.

I've got the $800 forman & there's nothing slow about it. Been very satisfied for about 4 years now.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

In terms of glue vs screws, yes the glue gives the joint the bulk of its strength, but in terms of overall speed, if you don't have a clamp rack and RF glue machine, your net time to completion of the part to the point where it can be handled is still far faster with pocket screws vs. any glue and clamp method. Especially if you have an assembly table.


When I worked in a large shop, we used the ritter pocket hole setup with the dual spindle drill and the assembly table for face frames, and we had a door clamp and RF glue machine for cope and stick doors. The door clamp and RF glue machine made a huge difference in completion time as not only did it reduce cure time, you didn't need to handle the piece multiple times, unclamp, rack the clamps, etc.

http://www.rittermfg.com/r-215.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wie-4-rIrJ8




The foreman is probably your best bet in that price range.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Kreg foreman is one of my favorite tools. Paid for itself in no time.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> This is the new Foreman;
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kreg-DB210-Fo...UTF8&qid=1409106041&sr=1-39&keywords=kreg+jig
> 
> Tom


$400 PRETTY SWEET. :thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I could see that newer, cheaper model in my shop for the next cabinetry project.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

overanalyze said:


> I could see that newer, cheaper model in my shop for the next cabinetry project.


I am ordering it in a few days


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

TBFGhost said:


> I am ordering it in a few days


What is the price difference between the 2 ? You might want to wait a bit and save for the Foreman

I have the Foreman and it is very durable, really speeds things up


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

rrk said:


> What is the price difference between the 2 ? You might want to wait a bit and save for the Foreman
> 
> I have the Foreman and it is very durable, really speeds things up


I got the original Foreman when Amazon had a sale. I paid $499.00 for it. Had to wait them out. They tried to get out of honoring the price but I refused to cancel. Took about 3 months to get it. 

Normally about a $400.00 difference in price. 

I know someone who has used the original and now owns the new model. He is very happy with the new model.

Tom


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> I got the original Foreman when Amazon had a sale. I paid $499.00 for it. Had to wait them out. They tried to get out of honoring the price but I refused to cancel. Took about 3 months to get it.
> 
> Normally about a $400.00 difference in price.
> 
> ...


Thats good to know, I thought they were closer in price. I also got mine for about $500


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

You need a trip too Syracuse industrial !!


----------

